# Graphic artists I need your help....No I don't need a watermark



## Nubbs (Apr 13, 2011)

My wife and I own a non profit corporation. We organize charity motorcycle rides in the Washington DC metro area. We have been at it for 5 years now. The problem is our logos. We are expanding this year and are looking to update our logos at the same time. We try to do things a little different. Think of it as a slightly off centered charity that lives outside the box.



We need logos for

"Horsepower Charities"
"The Underwear Ride"
"2nd Chance Ride"
or
"Second Chance Ride"

Below is a link to our make shift website. You can see what we have at this time

The Underwear Ride Home

We are a NON profit so that translates into we have no money. I do not expect anything for free. I can provide you a donation slip for whatever you feel is a fair amount.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## UUilliam (May 2, 2011)

That's one I made for you!

If you want to use it, since you are a non-profit company, I can give it to you for the minimum price of £200 
I think this logo represents your business well, I took good use of the Typography and modelled the text into the shape of a motorbike, but the name is also clearly visible as not to confuse people.
The simple black and white scheme also shows that your business is a trust worthy business and that you can't afford too much so like to keep it nice and simple but yet still elegant.


----------

